# Jewsbury and Brown bottle ( the only other one I have seen was here.I have no idea what year this bottle is from.



## R.L. Smith (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 7, 2021)

R.L. Smith said:


> ...what year this bottle is from...


Looks to be 1870s-80s.  It is a hand tooled blob top.  Maybe someone here will know the company history.  And welcome to Antique Bottles.  Collect what you like.  Like what you collect.  Remember that bottles are just stuff.   The true treasure is not bottles, but friends.  Hope you acquire many. This is a good place to find them.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 7, 2021)

British, 1880's or 1890's likely.  The company was very large and put out pot lids, seltzers, and so forth.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

R.L. Smith said:


> View attachment 216707View attachment 216708


It looks like a really cool torpedo bottle if anyone lives close to me in Louisville Kentucky and has a nice little spot when we can go dig some bottles please contact me I would love to participate it'd be a lot of fun and I never get tired of looking for old bottles thanks


----------



## R.L. Smith (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you all, Jewsbury and Brown are known for their oriental toothpaste. They started in Manchester England and eventually merged with Schweppes in 1964. The only thing I couldn't find was the year for this bottle.


----------

